# Scanner Fujitsu M3091DC + Windows XP



## Hawkster (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo allesamt,

brauch jetzt ma echt Hilfe... habe hier nen Scanner Namens M3091DC von Fujitsu und der macht mir echt dicke Probleme. Die Kommunikation geschieht über SCSI und der Apatec AHA-2940U Karte.

Zum Problem. Nach der Karteninstallation mache ich nen Neustart und dann Installiere ich die ASPI-Treiber, dann nochma ein Neustart und dann die TWAIN-Treiber von Fujitsu.

Wenn ich dann Scannen will kommt "An unsupported operation was attempted". Beim Wiederholten male kommt "Kein Drucker angeschlossen".

Starte ich neu kommt wieder "An unsupported..." usw.

Falls jemand irgendwie eine Idee hat, sagts mir bitte, bin für alles Dankbar, aber nach 6 Stunden nur niederlagen zu erfahren vergeht auch mir die Lust am "knobeln".

MFG
Hawkster


----------

